# Lope Help



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

So I have tried all my normal resources and they're not really working so I thought that I would ask you guys. 

What are some ways to get your horse into a controlled lope. Up until about a few weeks ago, Diesel had a very nice, controlled, forward lope. All of the sudden when I ask him to lope, he trots really fast for about 5 strides and then goes into a hollowed out speedy canter. 

I have worked on spiraling circles, serpantines (He likes to speed up on the straight part of them) Figure eights, etc. 

Any ideas?


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

My mare was doing this 2 weeks ago. I have come to the conclusion that it was due to pain. I took her to Sid Erickson and her back, neck and hip were out. It may be causing him pain to go right into a lope. This may not be the case for your guy, but after we left Sid's and I gave her a few days she was back to a nice smooth transition to a controled lope. Just a suggestion ; )


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Hmm...Sid was out awhile ago and saw him and he was fine. Maybe next time he is out here, I will ask him to take another look.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

Well, like I said...it may not be your case. Just sounded farmilliar to the situation I was having. It's spring you know, maybe he's jsut being frisky and a dink LOL.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

LOL...I mean acting like a dink lol.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

He probably is. He's a dork sometimes lol


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

The best luck I've had is just letting my mare lope it out. I'll pretty much throw out contact and use my reins minimally for guiding etc. For the most party I just try to keep out of her face and if she falls off the circle I rock her little world and then kick her back onto it. I've struggled with loping nicely for a while as my mare is very... foward oriented. When my mare starts out really rushy and high headed I'll just keep her going until her speed evens out and she rounds up. Usually only takes her about 1-2 circles to simmer down and then I switch directions. Not sure if this is something you've already tried, but good luck.


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

This helped me a lot. I'm a *HUGE* fan of Clinton's.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I've tried letting him just pick his own pace like you suggested, onetoomany. This usually works for him, but lately that pace is quick and strung out. I've been throwing in a lot more transistions in the hopes that he will be listening for my stop cue...however when I ask for a whoa (with my seat then hands) he hollows out and it takes a lot longer than normal. 

I can't watch that video right now since I am at work (no sound) but I will definitely look at it when I get home...I'm usually a fan of him.

I'm still trying to find out when Sid is coming next to double check his back..


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

I'd just keep loping and loping and loping and loping etc. My mare was a complete yahoo yesterday (first time in the outdoor doing serious work) and it took a long while for her to get back to business. Could just be season change with your gelding too. Pressure and weather changes always make them a little goofy. Makes people kind of goofy too come to think of it.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha. Good point


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

So.....what ever happened Spastic? Is he doing better? What was the trick?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

It's still more or less at rain wreck...The lope itself isn't as bad anymore, it's the actual departure into the lope that needs help. At the show on Sunday they asked for two walk to canter transistions in the green horse class. They were...hideous to say the least haha


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh no!! Well I'm sure you will get it figured out. Good luck : )


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## photocowgirl (Mar 4, 2009)

I once had a trainer have me put my horse in a circle at a lope and when he rushed or threw his head he immediately got pulled in the other direction and kicked back up into the canter. They don't want to have to work that hard and usually quit rushing...for a moment

As for your canter depart, I don't really have anything except you probably already know to not lean forward and don't look down at your lead because it puts too much weight on the front hand. I would just think forward, forward, forward and really drive with my seat and leg. Take my advice with a grain of salt though...I've been riding for awhile, but am by no means a pro.

Good luck...hope it works out.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

I'd check for pain all over, then if you can't find a problem, try letting him run it out. Sometimes they just gotta be a horse for a minute. I know my mare does that every now & again. good luck,and I hope you guys work it out soon.


----------



## amy (Nov 26, 2008)

I love Clinton. I use 'cruising' on horses that have never learned to canter calmly. You may not want to do that, though. One horse I had last summer always trotted and cantered like a maniac when I asked it. However, after he was in that gait for a while, he learned he could 'get by' with a slower pace in that gait. Sometimes it took seconds, sometimes up to ten minutes.

I would reward his collection with a rest, maybe a slower pace. Make sure your seat is relaxed and hands soft. Check all of your tack, also.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm not really looking for collection just balance. He's got no pain and is doing better now that the chiro is out. Canter isn't any better due to it, but he is more responsive and happier all around. 

Right now he is on a break while I look for boarding (just moved) and then I'm going to bring him back to work. There's quite a bit more trail riding out here so I hope to do some long-trotting with him.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Lope departure - back and then ask - helps them to rock back on their hind quarters and push off rather than starting from the front end and pulling themselves into the lope.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Good idea. 
I'm really going to try to develop his hind end and makesure to work on getting him using that rather than falling on his front. I'll try and get some videos up and see if any of you see anything I could be doing wrong as well.


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

If he does the speedy trot before the canter, have you tried spanking him to make it crisper? I'm having to do that with my little pleasure guy right now. Also, lots of canter to walk to canter to trot to canter to walk to canter to walk to canter ect transitions. It give my guy the benefit of anticipation so he's ready for the departure when I ask. He's getting much better.


----------



## eviltwist007 (May 13, 2009)

I'm an English rider but I would not allow him to canter from a fast trot. If you ask him to canter or lope and he goes into a speedy trot, try going back to walk. Then go into a very collected trot, ask for a canter in a corner, turn, circle, if he goes praise him, if he doesnt go back to walk and start over. If hes in an extended trot he wont have the impulsion to go into a nice canter.
how that would work in western i have no idea....


----------

